# what is this madness!?!



## charliechaindrive (Nov 14, 2011)

I got this thing for 5$ at a auction and its got a 2 speed bendix but the crank is waaay to short. Snyone know hat it is? The "badge" says rollfast but its a sticker. And the sissy bar goes up about another foot from the top of the screen


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 15, 2011)

Frankenbike! Maybe a Rollfast touring frame, Columbia chainring, Ross chainguard, and who knows waht else from where!


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 16, 2011)

*stupid question alert*

Whatsa chainrig? Is the front sprockrt? And I'm parting it out, anyone want some parts off it?


----------



## jpromo (Nov 16, 2011)

What color Bendix is it? I've been looking for a yellow and we could likely strike a deal for that frame you're looking at buying


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 17, 2011)

charliechaindrive said:


> Whatsa chainrig? Is the front sprockrt? And I'm parting it out, anyone want some parts off it?




Yes, same thing.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 19, 2011)

*ok*

The grips are red and they say "sears" on them anyone want thos? For sale or trade


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 22, 2012)

I would be interested in the sissy bar and possibly the handle bars if the chrome is any good?


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 22, 2012)

Possibly the seat too


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 22, 2012)

charliechaindrive said:


> I got this thing for 5$ at a auction and its got a 2 speed bendix but the crank is waaay to short. Snyone know hat it is? The "badge" says rollfast but its a sticker. And the sissy bar goes up about another foot from the top of the screen




I found a stash of these Rollfast sticker badges in the Columbia Factory. Maybe Columbia was contracted to make this bike.


----------

